# Campsites Near to Picos de Europas



## dnhross (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi
We are 3 families all with M/H and pre-teen kids looking to venture to northern spain for our main holiday this year, early August time.

We are looking for sites situated with access to beaches and the picos mountains for a bit of mountainbike action.

Does anyone have any recommendations for sites, either, between mountains and beach, or as a second option maybe a week on the beach and a week in the mountains.

Any inside knowledge of this area would be gratefully received

David


----------



## philsil (Jul 24, 2007)

Beach campsite

http://www.campinglapaz.eu/

has its own fab beach and on a cycle path which goes east/west forever.

it is listed on this website

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=show_matches&Region=Asturias

For Potes try La Viorna (I think that's the name). Again you can cycle till your thigh bones pop through your knees! Handy for Potes, Fuenté de and back down to Panes and the coast if you like the white knuckle ride through the valley.

Both campsites were very friendly.

p.s.

if your are coming from Biarritz take the motorway. the scenic route is not (unless you like meandering through industrial depression) and is slow


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi,

We can also recommend La Paz buut when we were there the pitches were a bit small and the hill ( 1 in 4 or so on the bend) o/s reception is fun with front wheel drive.

The sea views are fantastic and a wonderful beach. We travelled into the Picos from there for 2 days walking etc, but maybe split your time between the beach and inland

cheers alan


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'll second La Viorna in Potes - spent a few days there recently. good site and friendly. Some pitches have great views of the mountains, but it will be busy in August.

I was stunned by the beauty of the Picos - I wish we'd spent longer than the 6 or so days we did. Cares Gorge walk between Poncebos (Camping Naranjo de Bulnes - another good site) and Cain. 15 miles there and back but a superb walk.

Fuente De cable car worth the cost too - magnificent views from the top.

Both Potes and Arenas des Cabreles are nice towns - Potes was our favourite though - some good places to eat and drink.

Griff


----------

